# Free til tmw 12/9 Therapeutic Music for Dogs



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Through a Dog's Ear - Using music and sound to improve the lives of dogs...*and*their people!

They are offering free downloads until tomorrow of some dog tested, dog approved music. Article here: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/fr...-music-for-you-and-animal-rescues.html?page=1

We can only get today and tmw though. I just found about it - sorry I missed the first few days.


----------

